# Another fun one



## Seig (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.lolfun.com/flash_0103/peebaby.cfm


----------



## Kirk (Feb 18, 2003)

hehehe ... now that song's gonna be stuck in my head all day!
sheesh!

*cowboy boot to the groin*


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *hehehe ... now that song's gonna be stuck in my head all day!
> sheesh!
> 
> *cowboy boot to the groin* *



Cowboy boot.......Thats a new one............

*Kung Fu Boot to Groin*


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 18, 2003)

That was amusing :lol: :boing2: 
Now if you'll excuse me while I go take care of some bidnuss. I wouldn't want to wet myself...


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cowboy boot.......Thats a new one............
> 
> *Kung Fu Boot to Groin*
> ...


_Snow Shoe Boot to the Groin_


----------



## KatGurl (Feb 18, 2003)

la la lala la la la lala, la lalala la la


----------

